# Onboard Grafikkarte



## lernen.2007 (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Dell Rechner(Optiplex gx270) und es hat ein onboard grafikkarte. Wenn ich ein anderes Grafikkarte einbaue, dann fährt das Rechner nicht hoch. Wie kann ich die onboard grafikkarte ausschalten?

Danke


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Mai 2008)

Du kannst die Grafikkarte im Bios deaktivieren. Anschließend die neue Grafikkarte einbauen und den PC einschalten. Ansonsten könntest du noch die Anleitung zu Rate ziehen.

Und nur am Rande: Es heißt *der* Rechner


----------



## lernen.2007 (24. Mai 2008)

Danke. Ich habe im Bios auf AGP geändert.


----------

